# Heyya



## ejbonagua (May 6, 2014)

Hey guys, ej bonagua here. New here  Hope to learn alot from you guys.
Recently made a website for my portfolio, not yet finished though but feel free to view and share!  don't mind the blog part haha!
EJ Bonagua Photography & Videography


----------

